

Book review: Introduction to Information Retrieval - Maro
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/02/book-review-introduction-to-information.html

======
avner
I am taking a course that revolves around this book. Most of the material is
freely available for anyone that is interested:

clgiles.ist.psu.edu/IST441/index.html

------
slackerIII
Just in case you were contemplating getting Kinko's to print the PDFs rather
than buying the book, it won't save you much money. It was $48 at Amazon, and
the cheapest I could make it at Kinko's (online) was about $38.

~~~
Anon84
You can always print it at home and have it bound at Kinko's... although that
probably wouldn't save that much more. Used book stores are also a good
option.

------
wheels
Looks like a great introduction. My copy of Modern Information Retrieval
(1999) is starting to show its age as well and from glancing through the table
of contents, as pointed out in Greg's post, this really seems to hit a lot of
the recent trends in IR. Up to chapter 11 is kind of a review of traditional
IR and then from chapter 11 on it has a pretty impressive chunk of IR from the
last decade (which is often what's missing in introductory texts). Added to my
Amazon wishlist. :-)

